

Paper phone - triviatise
http://news.cnet.com/is-your-iphone-obsolete-meet-paperphone/8301-17938_105-20060621-1.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
horser4dish
This looks very promising. However, the one concern I have is that e-ink does
not work very fast; browsing the web on a Kindle or Nook leaves a lot to be
desired. When you're flipping a page, you can literally watch the ink update.
We're used to devices with 300+ DPI displays that scroll smoothly, play games
better than specifically game-oriented devices, and have faster processors
than high-end desktops of the 90s. I know I wouldn't like a phone with that
slow of a screen, and I don't think most other people would tolerate it
either. Because no matter how fast the hardware is, if it's not noticeable to
an everyday user, it might as well not be there in the first place.

~~~
jrockway
The problem with web browsing on the Kindle is that its processor is amazingly
slow and rendering web pages takes a lot of CPU time. The screen update speed
is orthogonal -- it's not amazingly fast, but considering how much latency 3G
connections have, you're going to notice network latency long before you care
about the screen.

In the end, I'll take an Internet-enabled phone with a black-and-white screen
and a 1 month battery life over a retina-display phone with 2 hours of battery
life.

~~~
CrazedGeek
The Kindle's processor is similar to the G1's, and the G1 doesn't have
anywhere near the web browsing issues that the Kindle does.

Also, good luck finding a phone where the screen has more effect on the
battery than 3G connections.

~~~
jrockway
_Also, good luck finding a phone where the screen has more effect on the
battery than 3G connections._

All of them?

Try this: turn your phone's screen to max brightness and measure the battery
life. Then do the same experiment with the screen off.

(Case study two: reading books on the Kindle vs. reading books on the iPad.)

------
CrazedGeek
More info:
[http://www.hml.queensu.ca/files/chi2011LaheyGestureFlexDispl...](http://www.hml.queensu.ca/files/chi2011LaheyGestureFlexDisplay38%20FINAL%20FINAL.pdf)

